# الطاقة الشمسية



## khelif (1 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله, الصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
أما بعد : تعتبر الطاقة الشمسية من بين أهم الطاقاة المتجددة ,رغم أنها لم تستعمل إلا في الأعوام الأخيرة نضرا لأهميتها في حياتنا كابشر وفي تطوير الصناعة والقضاء على التلوث :يرى أصحاب الإختصاص بأن الشمس هبة من عند الله عز و جل,لما تمتلكه من طاقة لا فانية... .
لي بعض الأسئلة :
1-كيف يتم إستعمالها و ما هي مزاياها؟
2- هل توجد مراجع حول الطاقة الشمسية و مجالات إستعمالها(les chauffe eau soalires) ؟
لكل من يهتم به الإتصال بي [Forum_med*yahoo.fr ]


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 يوليو 2006)

أخي الكريم راجع دروس الدورة وستجد الأجوبة انشاء الله

متأسف لتأخر الرد عليك لكن وجدت المشاركة مع تصنيف الفهرس

تحياتي


----------



## عصام نورالدين (24 يناير 2008)

نهيب بجمبع الزملاء القراء المتأـنية ، وقراءة جميع الصفحات الموجودة وجميع المشاركات في الموضوع حتى تتكون لديم رؤية واضحة عن الأفكار المطروحة ،ويرجى ممن يريد أن يكب موضوعاً أن يتصفح المواضيع المطروحة سايقاً حتى يعلم عن هذا الملتقى ما لم يكن يعلم ، ويتم التركيز على الأفكارو المواضيع الفعالة والمفيدة فقط بدون تشتت.


----------

